# Problema con memoria virtual



## pvillaro (Jun 22, 2006)

Hola como soluciono el problema al mensaje de no hay memoria virtual. ME arrojo el mensaje cuando instale el scanner y con la impresora tambien.
Saludos
PAblo Villarroel


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jul 10, 2006)

Hola!!...
Si tienes sist. operativo windows xp debes hacer lo sgte.:
-Haz click derecho en mi pc.
-propiedades.
-y resaltas la pestaña "opciones avanzadas"
-el rendimiento puede incrementarse eligiendo la opcion cache del sistema bajo la seccion uso de memoria en la caja de dialogo opciones de rendimiento.
-luego aplicas y reinicias la compu.-

Otra manera de optimizar tu virtual memory (memoria virtual) es hacer lo sgte.
-pinchas el boton cambiar de la pestaña opciones avanzadas de la caja de dialogo opciones de rendimiento.
-ahora si tu memoria es de 256MB o mayor debes colocar como  tamaño inicial la mitad del valor total de la memoria y como máximo el valor total de tu memoria multiplicado por tres.

ahora te queda disfrutar de tu nueva y actualizada memoria virtual.-


----------

